# MOVIE SETS AS ART on desert land  - do I need a permit?



## mritsabigdeal (Oct 4, 2017)

hey everyone, ill try to make this as simple as possible:

_I would like to purchase a property (5 acres), renovate its homestead, and put up movie/theatrical set flats out behind the home to create "scene areas" for people to hang out/take pictures in (pictures attached)._

_*I was wondering...*

*a) if building permits are required to erect the set flats
b) if the set flats could also serving as fencing for the property as well*_

GEOGRAPHIC / ZONING DETAILS
location: joshua tree, ca
county: san bernardino, ca
acres: 5
zoned: RL (rural living)

There seems to be a gray area when it comes to installation art so I wanted to see if perhaps the experts here had a good idea on how to answer.

thanks!


----------



## mritsabigdeal (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## FLSTF01 (Oct 4, 2017)

Are the sets for you and your friends to take pictures, at no charge, or will they be open to the public?


----------



## classicT (Oct 4, 2017)

Speak with your AHJ, but I would most likely say yes if open to the public. AHJ would most likely require a plan to secure the panels against wind/seismic.


----------



## cda (Oct 4, 2017)

As far as fence, you would have to meet max hieght requirements and material requirements.

Now five acres does not sound like you would be in a residential neighborhood ??

Just do not mess with the endangered dessert snail


----------



## ICE (Oct 4, 2017)

The "set flats" shown in the picture are indoors for a reason.  They would not last long outdoors.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Speak with your AHJ, but I would most likely say yes if open to the public. AHJ would most likely require a plan to secure the panels against wind/seismic.


San Bernardino County, CA
Building and Safety  (909) 387-8311 AND (760) 995-8140
Planning  (909) 387-8311 and (760) 995-8140.


----------



## cda (Oct 4, 2017)

I think your best route, once again if kind of out in the middle of no where and not trying to make money is to

Get the land 

Rehab the house

Than but the scenes in as temporary, not fence line.

Limit the hieght 

Could be considered an inner screening wall


----------



## mritsabigdeal (Oct 4, 2017)

FLSTF01 said:


> Are the sets for you and your friends to take pictures, at no charge, or will they be open to the public?



the sets would be built outdoors but on private land behind the home. ideally, it'd be an experience only for those who rent the property.


----------



## mritsabigdeal (Oct 4, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Speak with your AHJ, but I would most likely say yes if open to the public. AHJ would most likely require a plan to secure the panels against wind/seismic.



if i drilled holes in the braces and hammered in rebar stakes would this be sufficient?


----------



## mritsabigdeal (Oct 4, 2017)

cda said:


> As far as fence, you would have to meet max hieght requirements and material requirements.
> 
> Now five acres does not sound like you would be in a residential neighborhood ??
> 
> Just do not mess with the endangered dessert snail




it's zoned rural living - which is a large plot with allowance for 1 family residence per 2.5 acre

and if i see that snail, im running.


----------



## ICE (Oct 4, 2017)

The AHJ will most likely tell you to hire an engineer.  But that's only for structures that require a permit.  I doubt that San Bernardino County would want a permit.  Do as you like and if anyone inquires tell them that it is Art.  Shirley they know Art.  The wind whips through there pretty good; now and then you might have to round up your Art.


----------

